# Gecko or Chameleon?



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

New to the site (first post). I'm thinking of getting either a Leopard Gecko or a Yemen Chameleon, both interest me a great deal and i've been scouring the internet for the pass few months on both of them. Only reptiles I've had were 2 corn snakes which were amazing to have.

I don't really want a big set up, although I have enough space, I want to start small at first. I've heard alot of good on both reptiles, most seem to lean towards leo's but then again maybe Pygmy chameleons would be better than both? Just need advice on which is best for a first timer wanting a small set up (ofcourse not too small as I want them to be happy).

thanks.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you don't want a "big" setup, then a Yemen chameleon might not be right for you - they need height and width to their cages and an adult male is about double the length of an adult leopard gecko.

If you want a friendly lizard that you can interact with a fair bit, I'd personally go for the leopard geckos - mostly because I've kept them and quite like their permanent grins.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, although Height of it wouldn't of mattered. I've been leaning towards the gecko's preferably the leopard ones. Also that Chams aren't so into being handled? A 4ft x 2ft x 18" is what I'm going for


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

Truth be told, their both opposite in care/requirements. Leopard geckos are amongst the easiest of all beginner reptiles, requiring no uvb, no neccessary heat bulb (unless your house gets rather cool) a heat mat is required, a 2ft by 2ft could house an adult leo happily, though the bigger floorspace the better. Whereas chameleons are not recommended as a beginner unless you put in some serious research, plus they require uvb, heat bulb, and a viv that is higher rather than longer. they need multiple daily mistings throughout the day which stimulates natural drinking behaviour. Yemen's are rarely tolerant of handling and should be kept to a minimum to reduce stress, of which they are prone of easily. Leopard geckos are great handling, though a bit skittish as a baby, easily tame down, the downside however is that you wont see much of them during the day. i keep both and i must say, i think chameleons are more rewarding in the long run, but you must do your research first, but if you want a handling tolerant lizard, get a leopard gecko.

P.S - I'm 15:2thumb:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Idingla. Thats quite informative..leo gecko's don't require a heat bulb? Just a heat mat? My house is always pretty warm and at times can be quite hot. I could see how yemens could be more rewarding especially with the way they feed and such. 15 and knowing all that already lol, nicely done and again thanks. I'm going to look at some tomorrow.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

064ldingla said:


> Truth be told, their both opposite in care/requirements. Leopard geckos are amongst the easiest of all beginner reptiles, requiring no uvb, no neccessary heat bulb (unless your house gets rather cool) a heat mat is required, a 2ft by 2ft could house an adult leo happily, though the bigger floorspace the better. Whereas chameleons are not recommended as a beginner unless you put in some serious research, plus they require uvb, heat bulb, and a viv that is higher rather than longer. they need multiple daily mistings throughout the day which stimulates natural drinking behaviour. Yemen's are rarely tolerant of handling and should be kept to a minimum to reduce stress, of which they are prone of easily. Leopard geckos are great handling, though a bit skittish as a baby, easily tame down, the downside however is that you wont see much of them during the day. i keep both and i must say, i think chameleons are more rewarding in the long run, but you must do your research first, but if you want a handling tolerant lizard, get a leopard gecko.
> 
> P.S - I'm 15:2thumb:


agreed



Kalouda said:


> leo gecko's don't require a heat bulb? Just a heat mat?


they take heat from underneath (through theirs bellies), where as most other reps bask in a heat spot(heat bulb)


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

i'd say it wld b better 2 start with a leopard gecko. if ur still interested u cld always get a chameleon later :2thumb:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea and I probably will, perhaps will get snakes again as I've had them before but gecko first then see where to go..


----------



## jjmike12 (Sep 4, 2010)

Leopard Geckos is much better since you only have small setup..


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Got my leopard gecko today, beautiful! It's in the set up now and has settled well, will put a picture up when they get their booty up. 2 month old btw.


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good choice!!


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought so too, best gecko to start with for sure. I'll be asking what morph it is when I put the picture up sleeping in the hide at the moment.

EDIT: Also my locust are eating well, gutloaded, I know the calcium sprinkle as such too. The woman at the reptile centre I got my gecko from said they were eating locust so got them, surely I can try some meal worms?


----------



## Gman1980 (Aug 27, 2010)

nice. Good choice imo


----------

